# Bilder ineinander verlaufen lassen



## Cot (31. März 2004)

Hi,
ich hab mir natürlich das Tutorial für Photoshop angeguckt, wo zwei Bilder zu einem gemacht werden, aber jetzt möchte ich bloß einen Teil meines Bildes mit dem anderen verbinden, um sozusagen einen fließenden Übergang zu erhalten.
Wie muss ich da vorgehen ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. März 2004)

Vom Grundprinzip genau die selbe Arbeitweise mit Ebenmasken, in dem Fall müssen nur je nach Bild/ern die Verläufe für die Ebenmaske anders sein....


----------

